# can you cheer me up, please ?



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

This does it for me every time. :wink:


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> @_dreamermiki_\\
> 
> I'd highly recommend watching or reading about Jacques Fresco. Not everyone agrees with a 'resource-based economy' but its a must-see if one is to make up one's own mind about it and/or if they want to see a new perspective on things like money, crime, poverty, war & 'human nature'.
> 
> ...


haha, sorry for the late replay i didn't wanted to answer before i watched the doku, but now i realized i've not enough time, lol.
(but i'll watch it as soon as i can  )

oh, i guess i have expressed myself wrong.! xD i just wanted to say that i hate to disappoint people xD

yeah, everyone interprets their experiences a little bit different, might get us all into a lot of discussions. (which isn't that bad ;D)
oh i heard you like to question things and have deep discussions which stimulate you. but these are good traits! 
i actually trust people in general, it's hard for me not to ! xD


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> This does it for me every time. :wink:


aww too bad, i can't watch it... >.< 
but thanks anyways


----------



## witlash (Dec 26, 2012)

How is school so far? Doing all right?


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

@_dreamermiki_\\ 

FYI the doc i was referring to was Zeitgeist... 




Ye the discussions you speak of aren't bad, but the wars which inevitably come with them can be lol 

People, by and large, should be trusted. I dont know you, of course, or your age but it is vital to trust authority when you are young - trouble is with the people who never grow out of trusting _authority[/]. That's all i really mean is about trusting 'authority'...

If a friend tells you they just got back from Canada on a trip you should of course believe them, lol. But if a school/coolege/university/parent/guardian/government/business etc.... tells you something about the world - something important - I believe you'll (hopefully) find yourself questioning these things more and more as you get older and trying to find out for yourself (especially when it's really important). There always at least two sides to every story.
One example (sorry if this bores you lol) is the theory of 'Peak Oil' and the origins of oil as dinosaur detritus & fossilised algae. It is one theory but was welcomed into mainstream western science because of the post-WW2 geopolitical landscape. It may well be a true theory (although unlikely accurate) but the point of concern for any real humanist here is that the other valid theories are suppressed through poltical means, and consequently there isn't a single school in the West I have ever heard of teaching any other theory of the origins and availability of oil.

:happy:_


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

witlash said:


> How is school so far? Doing all right?


do you mean my grades ? they're avarage but i think i'm pretty okay. teacher put faith in me, and i think i can do better.
but you know what ? next year i'm going to explode like a bomb (lol) and show them what i can. i'm in art class then and i'll frickin rock the house with my ideas ! xD
(unfortunately there's also physics and biology... :/ and sports xD)


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> @_dreamermiki_\\
> 
> FYI the doc i was referring to was Zeitgeist...
> 
> ...


_

oh, i already found that ! (though i found the version in my native language  ) i just wanted to watch it ! 
and my friend was like 'you can't watch a docu without me !' lol
haha, i thought i've already told you my age ?... o.o

wait - i hope you mean 'wars' in an exaggerating way !XD

yeah, if you say it like this... of course i don't believe everything people tell me... i meant i'm not highly sceptical towards people. haha, otherwise i'll try to memorize their opinion (how unlikely it may sound) and search on my own for other solutions.

well, you don't know our chemestry teacher (of course you don't ! xD) but she teached us about plato and foul fish-mud and many layers in the ocean bed... i can't really explain because my vocab is too bad, but ... let's say she likes to differ herself from others. xD
(oh, and you don't bore me, i think you have an amazing knowledge!  even though i don#t really keen about oil or dinosaurs.lol)_


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

@dreamermiki\\

Your chemistry teacher sounds great if she's teaching you about Plato lol (dont let her boss find out haha) 

At one point boring stuff is going to come up in school - all i'm saying is when it does come up its worth being inquisitive because if something doesnt make sense, a good student learns it anyway in preparation for the test but a great student continues to ask for a better explanation until it does make sense, or the reasons why it doesn't make sense are understood.

I sometimes wish i could relive one day in classes in school and ask a few questions of my teachers about why i was taught something i later learned wasn't true - but in truth at that time i simply didn't appreciate that stuff was important so I messed around all through school instead of listening and, crucially, asking questions.

:happy:


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> @_dreamermiki_\\
> 
> Your chemistry teacher sounds great if she's teaching you about Plato lol (dont let her boss find out haha)
> 
> ...


(( oh, nooo, typo, typo, typo, fast mind plus slow typing ability equals mistakes ! xD
i meant plankton ! xDD she's not cool enough for this stuff, actually she's pretty strinct and no one in my class likes her. i feel a little bad for her, but it's her fault somehow. xD )) enough badmouthing ! >.<

yeah, some subjects are in my opinion overrated, but i guess we just have to accept that. 
honestly, your words make so much sense and i wish i could just go and ask them. but exactly my chemestry teacher can't stand that. if you ever start arguing with her, it'll be your doom. (you'll see me eventually gesturing in the background and a big sign which says 'JUST STOP' ! xD) no, really, at one point when she has no explainations anymore she just says 'shut up, _i'm_ the authory person here! and if i say so, you'll stop questioning me !' and you'll probably get a bad mark. 

i can't believe school is teaching you something wrong, maybe they teach old things, but they justified themselfs over hundrets of years and are simply rolled over by modern concepts, theories and insights.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

I am an ISTJ and I am so introverted that don't have many social skills at all, so don't know if I can help you. I will just say that I have survived to be 54 years old and this lack of social skills didn't kill me. If you can talk to strangers and they want to talk to you, I envy you. Try not to worry about what other people think. You really don't know unless they tell you, and it mostly doesn't help.

You seem to be a fine person to me.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Devalight said:


> I am an ISTJ and I am so introverted that don't have many social skills at all, so don't know if I can help you. I will just say that I have survived to be 54 years old and this lack of social skills didn't kill me. If you can talk to strangers and they want to talk to you, I envy you. Try not to worry about what other people think. You really don't know unless they tell you, and it mostly doesn't help.
> 
> You seem to be a fine person to me.


ISTJ ? hello, there my shadow type ! 
thank you so much, but i don't believe you. please don't feel insulted or anything. i just don't. you seem really cool to me. i'd like to hang with someone like you ! 
ooh, about the strangers... hmm.. i don't know exactly how to get them to talk to you ... guess i just stand there awkwardly so they ask me if i'm okay and i answer, 'yeah i'm fine! why do you ask?' and the rest just happends. xD

you have social skills, everyone has !


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

@dreamermiki Thanks, and I am not insulted. You say you just stand there "awkwardly" and they ask you something. This never happens with me. Believe it or not!


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Devalight said:


> @_dreamermiki_ Thanks, and I am not insulted. You say you just stand there "awkwardly" and they ask you something. This never happens with me. Believe it or not!


no, that's nothing to envy xD
i'd like to me more confident, but instead of that people feel like they have to protect me. that sucks ! xD (please excuse my language! ><)

i'd ask you something if i'd met you 
if you really want to talk to people just do so, they won't bite you. 

oh, i just noticed that you're a really helpful person! that's great keep it up ! D 
(i rather envy you for that !)


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

@dreamermiki Ha ha I like you! Wish I could have you along with me at a party. Then I wouldn't have any problems!!


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Devalight said:


> @_dreamermiki_ Ha ha I like you! Wish I could have you along with me at a party. Then I wouldn't have any problems!!


thanks, i feel flattered ! i like you too.  haha, but i seriously have to admit that i don't like partys. xD
and i'm not such a big help, except you want the people to come along and ask if that little girl next to you is even allowed to be here. (looks pretty young xD)

oh, you're from florida, awesome. how's weather down there ?


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

The weather here is awesome! Its 78 to 80 wonderful degrees Fahrenheit in January! 

I don't exactly know how young you are, but it doesn't matter too much, since I don't get out that often and the parties I sometimes go to are boring paralegal meetings!


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Devalight said:


> The weather here is awesome! Its 78 to 80 wonderful degrees Fahrenheit in January!
> 
> I don't exactly know how young you are, but it doesn't matter too much, since I don't get out that often and the parties I sometimes go to are boring paralegal meetings!


(sorry, i'm a dork who doesn't realize if the other person answered unless they mention me, so i get a note xD)

wow, that's great ! it's really cold here at my place (about 40)... and i don't think frostbiting is a cool death. haha (actually there's nothing like a 'cool death') no, i'm exaggerating here but... damn! that's pretty warm! hahaha

what ? but that sound amazing ! i can almost imagine how it's going...
p1: i just got this one dude, who want's a divorce. poor guy it was the postman.
p2: how clichee! i just got this one woman who thinks her boss stalks her... 
p1: is she hot ? i'd change anytime! 

hahahahha, sorry, i got a little sidetracked here, but this kind of stuff seems really cool to me  // oh, wait! you're not allowed to talk about your clients, right ? ...too bad... xD


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

@dreamermiki Yeah, forgot to mention your name - its a senior moment!

Anyway, my job isn't so interesting. And yes, I really can't talk about the clients. But I like your ideas! 

It has been very warm here this winter. We have had one cold snap - down to about 40 something at night. But during the middle of the day it has been 80 here for at least two weeks.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

When I made the transition from junior high, to high school (which was 8th, to 9th grade), I found that all the friends I'd had were now divided among different schedules, and lunch periods. I was completely alone. 

I started noticing that others felt alone too, and so I began to collect them, and say hey, come and sit with me. Any loner, outcast, nerd, 'freak', anyone who didn't fit into a clique.. and eventually I formed the largest clique in the whole school, and they were completely free to be themselves, express themselves.. because my thing was, I accepted anyone who wanted acceptance. (And well, I also protected them, because I grew up with male cousins/friends and we used to beat each other up regularly, so I defended people against bullies in hs..)

Anyway, I dunno.. thats just how I personally dealt with the loneliness and general disgust at high school politics. And I am an introvert. Just a kind of scheming one at times. XD


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

dreamermiki said:


> i can't believe school is teaching you something wrong, maybe they teach old things, but they justified themselfs over hundrets of years and are simply rolled over by modern concepts, theories and insights.


All academic institutions throughout time have taught things which were wrong. There are multiple reasons:

1. When a new scientific discovery is made, it often disproves a long-held 'fact' (eg. Earth is flat, center of universe etc..) - therefore we can only concede that not all of what science itself knows is correct. Science will continue to evolve in this way, and will never know everything.

2. Many schools are theological or religious schools which teach a specific doctrine. These theists would agree it is not possible for all religions to be correct, and thus one more reason why false information is taught.

3. As in the case I PMd you about regarding physics, some more complicated things need to be 'modified', or changed for the sake of having ALL students understand it to a moderate degree instead of just a FEW understanding it correctly.

4. Politics will always play a part. In the US students swear allegiance to their country each day in schools across the country and similar practices are done elsewhere. With this in mind, it should come as no surprise that all curriculae are nationally-biased to one degree or another. Schools have been used to teach anti-semitism, nationalism, militarism, anti-communism, and to propagate popular myths about history like the significance of the US in the ending of WW2, the silently controversial theory of Peak Oil and other such things which serve political, rather than educational, means.

There are likely other reasons but I feel these would be the main four reasons. If you read non-fiction books you may find, like I do, that one book leads you to three more lol. And all of a sudden a syllabus is falling onto your lap and learning on one's own can become a lot easier than most would expect. Make the most of school but always remember that the value of learning on your own means the only obstacle is your inquisition, or lack thereof.

For example, when the news report a story we may think it's wonderful they show both sides of a story and that they remain unbiased, but we may also be forgetting that it was a news editor somewhere who decided _that there would be_ TWO sides to the story. The reality is that a story could have 3 sides, 10 sides or 1,000 sides. There may be elements of the story which are left out because they aren't as exciting, despite them being more important information for the citizen. My point is that we can only judge that which we can see. If something is left out we can form the correct judgement about an incorrect picture of a situation. 

Autodidactic learning is beneficial to all people because the information you can access is not filtered in these ways.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> All academic institutions throughout time have taught things which were wrong. There are multiple reasons:
> 
> 1. When a new scientific discovery is made, it often disproves a long-held 'fact' (eg. Earth is flat, center of universe etc..) - therefore we can only concede that not all of what science itself knows is correct. Science will continue to evolve in this way, and will never know everything.
> 
> ...


i see! never looked at it this way, of course you're right. humans will always discover new things and these automatically turn other older facts into myths or something else. school can't teach us everything, and some of it is not important for our lifes later on. some things, which were not mentioned may become really essential and we aks ourself, why didn't they teached us everything about this subject ? but school has a time limit. i think they want to broach as many subjects as possible, because we just don't know where we'll end up. some of us need the mathemaitcal stuff, other rather need the biology stuff.
you're, like i already said, right. school can teach us wrong, there are many reasons for that. but if we want to avoid false informations school would take 10 years more. i'd like to believe that they give their best for giving us so many informations in such a short amount of time. maybe i think physics sucks and i rather doodle instead of listening to every word the teacher says and maybe later i'll end up in the physical sector and i'll regret my doodeling. and i would be also grateful for school to teach me the basics. who knows? yeah, but that's what i wanted to say. scince and other things change, school can't keep up with the pace, though they give their best. it can only teach us the basic, there is just not enough time, and if we want to get deeper we have to do so on ourselves. also i love fictional books, however, it's the same : one book leads you to many others.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Devalight said:


> @_dreamermiki_ Yeah, forgot to mention your name - its a senior moment!
> 
> Anyway, my job isn't so interesting. And yes, I really can't talk about the clients. But I like your ideas!
> 
> It has been very warm here this winter. We have had one cold snap - down to about 40 something at night. But during the middle of the day it has been 80 here for at least two weeks.


that's too bad, i bet it would be very interesting...

do you still remember as i told you that i hate cold weather ? well, it's snowing today! xD
i really want to fly to florida right now ! hahaha


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

Well, let me know when you make it here, I would love to meet you! West Palm Beach. Serious (ISTJs are ALWAYS serious). I have an extra room in my house.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Promethea said:


> When I made the transition from junior high, to high school (which was 8th, to 9th grade), I found that all the friends I'd had were now divided among different schedules, and lunch periods. I was completely alone.
> 
> I started noticing that others felt alone too, and so I began to collect them, and say hey, come and sit with me. Any loner, outcast, nerd, 'freak', anyone who didn't fit into a clique.. and eventually I formed the largest clique in the whole school, and they were completely free to be themselves, express themselves.. because my thing was, I accepted anyone who wanted acceptance. (And well, I also protected them, because I grew up with male cousins/friends and we used to beat each other up regularly, so I defended people against bullies in hs..)
> 
> Anyway, I dunno.. thats just how I personally dealt with the loneliness and general disgust at high school politics. And I am an introvert. Just a kind of scheming one at times. XD


wow, that sounds great ! i'd like to enter your clique but sadly as i came to school everyone was already sorted into groups... 
i rather think of myself as a jumper. i'm not really in any group. hahaha, but that's not that bad. i just leave if it gets too boring and i love that freedom.
also i always talk to people who look lonely, it makes me sad if someone is excluded.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Devalight said:


> Well, let me know when you make it here, I would love to meet you! West Palm Beach. Serious (ISTJs are ALWAYS serious). I have an extra room in my house.


whoah! west palm beach sounds like a little paradise ! thank you so much for the offer! hahaha, you're too nice !
and yes, i'll give you a visit when i come to america, i'd like to travel the whole country. 
so, if you want to you could show me your favorite corners.  
(lol, you should know that you're writing with someone who has no sense of orientation xD)


----------



## paradoxphoenix (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't be afraid to ask me for help. I will try my best and support, if you need me. Promise. I never will make you feel uncomfortable (again).


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

daydream_believer said:


> Don't be afraid to ask me for help. I will try my best and support, if you need me. Promise. I never will make you feel uncomfortable (again).


oh, my! it's you ! hahahaha i don't know what to say... srsly ? thank you. 
and that song is lovely !


----------



## paradoxphoenix (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah...it's me...your bestie...your INTJ bestie. 8)  
We will make it, you know? ;D gonna help you so bad. comic books, movies and that stuff ...will own everything again. School...tz. Don't worry! Gonna teach you my (even if it's fake in my case) social skills. xD You will be franker again, I promise. ;D *optimistic*


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

daydream_believer said:


> Yeah...it's me...your bestie...your INTJ bestie. 8)
> We will make it, you know? ;D gonna help you so bad. comic books, movies and that stuff ...will own everything again. School...tz. Don't worry! Gonna teach you my (even if it's fake in my case) social skills. xD You will be franker again, I promise. ;D *optimistic*


hahhaha, darn !! INTJerk ! really, i thought i'd be safe here, since it's the internet ! xD 
i won't even ask... you're the best!  (jk, i know you don't like that!! xD) 
but seriously, thank you.
((oooh, comic books i've missed them... so frickin' bad !! <.<))
let's rock this holidays... uhm... okay let's rather say : let#s rock the summer and learn for spring!  we're gonna be the nerds in class 11th !


----------



## paradoxphoenix (Aug 8, 2012)

Deal. xD haha. That's how it goes.


----------

